# Project :: Dark_Water



## Mankz_91

Project :: Dark Water

I knew that I wanted a watercooled Chieftec case ever since I first became involved in building and modding computers (2 or so years ago) but I could never convince my parents to get me one. Then, last summer (2005) I got a job at my local golf course and started making proper money, I decided to under go the challenge.

Over the past year or so, I’ve found it increasingly harder to order Chieftec cases from inside the UK, then one night last week, while searching on Froogle, I found a fairly cheap stockist, Specialtech. I quickly annoyed my mum until she said yes to order it, and it arrived this morning-

The Main Hardware / Water-cooling Parts are all from my Wavemaster Project (with 2 Pumps and an Extra 120mm radiator, but I’ve put that in hold for now. The First few stages are much like Leeum’s Case, removing various parts and fan covers, but eventually, I hope it will look very nice-  The main colour schemes are black, very dark grey and bark Blue, and there will be lots of acrylic (Custom Laser Cut with a CAD Machine).

Now…back to the Case..







Nice Box, and the instructions are on the side.






Rather wonky photo of front- Notice small flip up USB cover-  to be replaced with small temperature read-out.


----------



## Mankz_91

Side panel with fan mounts- these will go in due-course and will be replaced with an acrylic window






Suprisingly roomy case for really quite small dimensions.






Yay!!! – 120mm Fan mount- meant to be 2 x 80mm , but a 120 is better!

----------

Right- Now time to go Downstairs and start with some modding !!!






Good music never hurts…..






First off, Taking out the HDD racks pop-rivets  with a 4mm Drill bit-






Nicely done.






Quick blast with some sharp things-






Todays work bench (my Trunk)






After some Dremeling and filing






After yet more filing-

Now, all it needs is some blow-hole trim and a fan / fan guard.


AJ.


----------



## 34erd

Looking forward to another one of your mods


----------



## Mankz_91

YAY-

Someone who values my work!  This one is set to be my major mod-  I actually want to go back to school, so that i can use the tools!-  Ive put in an order for some modding bits ...ect...  and they should be here on wednesday!

AJ.


----------



## Mankz_91

More picceys tonight!
..........
Today - Sanding frount bezel.
            Marking out Were to make cuts for Rad.
            Contacting painters (you cant see photos of that).
            Another cut on my bl**dy finger.

AJ.


----------



## Mankz_91

Right- Photobucket is being gay and has deleted some of my picceys, but im too lazy to re-load them so..here goes

Today, i started with a little sanding and filling on the bezel-






You probubly cant see much anyway- then the Painters told me that they would fully sand it all down, so i stopped.






Naked case Porn!!!





Got board an took the bottom off-






I then tried to mount the first fan-

but some bits of the fan guard got in my way so....






From this-






To this






and finally this.

AJ.


----------



## Mankz_91

Right, Photoucket is now semi-working-







Moment of truth!!!  It Fits !!!  (looks wonky cos the back of the fan is broken (ie. not straight))






It fits here too!!!






Looking good with frount bezel!!






Still needs Jig-sawing out thought!!!

- now time for my favorite past-time-.....







Cleaning up!!!


Good Night People..........




AJ.


----------



## dragon2309

nice worke man, its coming on well, looking forward to seeing more piccies!!!

dragon


----------



## Mankz_91

Should finish the Radiator mount today!


----------



## Mankz_91

Today i decided i would make everything in this case Black, or as dark as possible...   











I started off stripping the Fan Controller, so that its ready for painting...






The Metal bracket after painting ( 2 coats of Matt with 800 grit between)






With the Daughterboards in...






And with the aluminium fascia and platic bits...
















I'm uploading the rest of the picceys for the other bits done.


AJ.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nice *

I am liking this  Good job. When would you expect to have all of it done by? I can't wait to see the thing done.

JAN


----------



## Mankz_91

DVD Drive... and Insides of Case

I also took apart the DVD drive, and gave it 2 coats off Matt.





















The finish doesn't need to be amazing, just black so that it blends into the theme of the case

Speaking of the insides of the case.....:





















This is only one coat, with a very thin layer of Primer.  I'll eventually apply another coat, but only near the end of the project...

Hope you enjoy...

AJ.

_  I want this all to be done by the end of the summer, and as its Conroe, its basically depending on when i can get the hardware....


----------



## DiViDe

Nice modding...I wish I could do something like that if I had the money. CHEERS AJ


----------



## Mankz_91

it cost me £25 for the case, £8 for the Fan controler and £ 15 for the DVD-RW (all of eBay and unused) and ive used about £10 of paint..

its not all about money, the modding for this is fairly cheap and easy, the hardware and cooling are expensive....


----------



## Mankz_91

Today, i finally found the drive-rails for the case, and when it came to test fitting the drives, i was very suprised how good they were, all  it needed was a quick squeeze on the metal progs, and out they came.. to be honest, i love this case, and would reccomend it to anyone. Its about £40, but has no fans, removable mobo-tray and is made of steel, but its the perfect size and has features....

well, i decided in a moment of madness that i needed to use a second FC, so i whipped out my Zalman FC from its box and shoved it in...






The 4 dials will be for the push / pull fans  and i will try and get the 5V / OFF / 12 V switches for the Cold Cathode power things... ( i hope!¬!!)












Its quite small, this case, and eventually, the PSU will be a OCZ 600W new thing....











the driverails still need painting, but im not sure f it would look better..


opinions?






Now, back to BF2  

AJ.


----------



## Mankz_91

well, after some 200 grit quickly and one layer of primer and a bit more 600 Grit this is were we are upto..















please dont take the rip out of my fake leopard skin cushion, my mum made it for me...

now, back to my current life...






(ooohh love my viewsonic moniter....)


----------



## way2evil

that thing is really coming out nice. i wish you luck with it.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Dude that looks amazing!  I thought Steel cases were nooo good?  

I love what you're doing... I even love the cushion!

What kinda monitor is that?  Looks perty!


----------



## ckfordy

ChrisUlrich said:
			
		

> Dude that looks amazing! I thought Steel cases were nooo good?
> 
> I love what you're doing... I even love the cushion!
> 
> What kinda monitor is that? Looks perty!


 
The monitor is a viewsonic.


----------



## Mankz_91

i've put the first layer of black on the frount and it looks suprisingly good..

thanks people-  and no, steel cases arn't bad, just heavy compaired to the new  light aluminium cases.

Its a Viewsonic VX924 and its about 6 months old.  Best £300 i ever spent.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Mankz_91 said:
			
		

> i've put the first layer of black on the frount and it looks suprisingly good..
> 
> thanks people-  and no, steel cases arn't bad, just heavy compaired to the new  light aluminium cases.
> 
> Its a Viewsonic VX924 and its about 6 months old.  Best £300 i ever spent.



How is that monitor for gaming?


----------



## Mankz_91

ChrisUlrich said:
			
		

> How is that monitor for gaming?



if anything, ts limited by my PC....  its a good size, really nice colours and amazing quality...

*Frount Bezel Update......*

her it is after the first layer of primer as above, then one layer of paint and some 1200 grit paper, then another layer, its alot nicer and more shiney than it looks, and im realy pleased as this is my first go with painting a case....

welll, i'll let the picceys talk....:






















and now for all you people who like to take the p*ss, here is another object from my room...











Its a long coushin (i think thats how to spell it..) that looks like a cat..


----------



## DiViDe

The case is looking very nice. You think I could buy it off of you after your done. j/k


----------



## Mankz_91

mabey......  drop me a PM....


----------



## Mankz_91

Little update, im now in the middle of planning how i can mount all of my watercooling system in my case....

here is a stone-age mock-up done in Paint with an old photo...






the problem is that the outlet of the DDC is flat, not at 90* , so i'll eitther have to mount the rad so thats its impossible to bleed, or i will have to go and get  a little box so that i can put the DDC in and it still looks black, with some small holes for the barbs, so it'l look like an aquacomputer FMJ sort-a-thing..

Otherwise, ive been hunting around for some blow-hole trim, and no-one has any...  awwww...

And ive been planing the cutting area and holes to mount the rad and fans to the case..
















(the reason its not fully painted is cos. i ran out of primer...)  and these fans will be on the otherside of the metal, its just easier to work out how to mount it this way,,,

AJ


----------



## DiViDe

What liquid cooling system are you using?


----------



## bball4life

looks pretty sweet so far keep us updated


----------



## Motoxrdude

I cant wait to see that finished.


----------



## Mankz_91

im using a custom 1/2" American watercooling setup, comprising of::

Danger Den TDX 775 CPU Block
EDDY EK X18/19 GPU Block
Danger Den DDC + PLexi-top
BIX 2
Cape coolplex Bullseys res..
and a hell of a lot of Tygon tubing


----------



## Mankz_91

well havn't done much.....

i decided to take off the PCI back panel of my X1800 to get it ready for painting..






Before...






After...






and the back panel and tools i used-








And my little toolkit i use for my PC's that cost me £7.94 delivered off eBay...


----------



## Praetor

Nice work! Noticing the Vantec FC though ... it's good ... just make sure you dont overload it or tinker with it too much ... they tend frag a bit easier than expected.


----------



## Mankz_91

yeah, im gonna try and un solder the speaker or i may not use it in the end....


----------



## Arti_2005

Nice progress  Post more pics plz.


----------



## Mankz_91

i will when ive done something more...

prepare for later this afternoons update..


----------



## Arti_2005

What kinda paint are u using? Would spray paint work good for plastic? I do some spray painting on my my cars and ive gotten very good at it so im gonna try it on computers.


----------



## Mankz_91

im using bog standard cheap matt black paint and grey primer, it works fine on the plastic frount panel...


----------



## Praetor

As an added touch you may consider polishing the HDDs ... makes for a really sweet 1st impression  Here's an example


----------



## footballstevo75

sweet, gl with it


----------



## Rambo

Hey, how's this coming along? I've been waiting for an update...


----------



## Arti_2005

Yea we need upadetes! NOW!! JK


----------



## Mankz_91

sorry people....

ive been off on a Rowing Course and im going out with my Girlfriend now, so nothing for a day or 2...


----------



## Rambo

Mankz_91 said:
			
		

> sorry people....
> 
> ive been off on a Rowing Course and im going out with my Girlfriend now, so nothing for a day or 2...



Pfffff!! Surely you should know that WE COME FIRST!!!


----------



## Mankz_91

unfortunatly for you, things are going really well for me right now with my girlfriend, and i don't want to waste it.......! 

just a quick post before we get our Takeaway


----------



## Rambo

Mankz_91 said:
			
		

> unfortunatly for you, things are going really well for me right now with my girlfriend, and i don't want to waste it.......!



Awwww, init sweeett... 

Hehe, glad for you mate


----------



## DiViDe

man I so want to see this when it is done.


----------



## Mankz_91

well, ive had a bit of a thought-

im gonna slightly posilh the PCI back plates and the I/O port cover of the mobo, so that its a nice contrast to the case...

also, holidays and girlfriend have meant im gonna have to keep my old AMD Opty rig and use that instead.....

well, im off to the cinema to see Pirates of the Carribean with someone..

Latrz-


----------



## DiViDe

I have been wanting to see that, can you tell me how it is?


----------



## dragon2309

DiViDe said:
			
		

> I have been wanting to see that, can you tell me how it is?


theres a big thread about ti in the off topic section, use the search feature to find it


----------



## DiViDe

ok... I will sure do that


----------



## Edgesilhouette

Looks really good, can't wait to see what it looks like at the end.


----------



## Mankz_91

what ive done this morning...


----------



## bball4life




----------



## Mankz_91

first real update... ive actually had this all running out of the case, and have had the CPU ticking over running Prime 95 for 5 hours @ stock and everything seems fin, which is nice!

At the mo, im trying to work out the best place to mount the rad..but this morning, ive started re-plumbing the loop nto the case....





















Barry- :Z


----------



## Mankz_91

Pump installed-






Laing DDC with plexi-top and 1/2" barbs


----------



## mrjack

Good to see more updates on this project, keep up the good work.


----------



## Rambo

Nice Mankz, thanks for the update


----------



## Bobo

I wish I had the money to mod new computers....


----------



## The_Beast

dude looking good.


----------



## bball4life

Bobo said:
			
		

> I wish I had the money to mod new computers....


me too...
Sweet job though, keep us posted.


----------



## Mankz_91

i wsh my PC didn't cost so much... but my current PC is fairly Slow and loud...

im not having fun trying to shove the rad into the case.....


----------



## tommycompton

what are the hardware specs you are putting in, you mentioned an opty?


----------



## Mankz_91

all of this stuff is until i can afford a Dual 601 Xeon rig...(wchic is gonna cost me like £2000)

Opty 146 CAB2E 0602 GPGK
1Gb Viteasta DDR-500
SLi deluxe
X1800 XT 
160Gb Hitachi deskstar
Hiper 580W Modualr PSU  and a hell of a lot of fans and WC'ing stuff


----------



## lovely?

yur nuts. awsome


----------



## revo2.5

Nice work. You are making me hate my thermaltake armor case... I can't do stuff like that on it. Well I could... but I don't think I could bring myself to doing that on a case that I paid $150 for. Plus it has amazing cooling anyways...


----------



## Mankz_91

well, im back from holiday, and im ready to carry on with the modding....


----------



## dragon2309

aaah, i wondered where you had got to, get to it man, we need our pic fix

lol

dragon


----------



## diduknowthat

Hurry up and come back Manks, i need permission to put you on my website  Plus we all need some updates here


----------



## Arti_2005

Yay get to work now  We need some updates.


----------



## bball4life

What they all said.  I almoost forgot about your project


----------



## Mankz_91

if i havn't allready told you, ive made a few design changes...

its still going to be 'black' but all of the mobo and PCI I/O ports are going to be kept silver, and possibly polished, depending on how im feeling...

and ive also found someone who is offering me a good deal more cash that this is going to cost for the entire rig....  mmmm conroe or dual 771.......


----------



## dragon2309

bump, any updates yet mankz? were eagerly awaiting...

dragon


----------



## Mankz_91

IM still waiting for the 'big' package full of my stuff....

and ive been away since friday in cornwall.


----------



## koOp

Woah u did ablot since the last time i saw your 1st post. very nice work
DARK WATER FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Mankz_91

i got bored today, so i decied to have a little go....







I firstly re-drilled the holes...






A little cutting...






And a little more..  the rest of the cutting will be done with a jig-saw, when i can convince my dad to get one that works...






as we are now, where the rad and fans actually fit..






and ive been testing fans allday.. thinking of going for some Akasa Ambers...

AJ


----------



## Arti_2005

Nice progress.


----------



## Mankz_91

well, now, ive managed to get the money, i will not be puting my Opty and Asus into this, instead,

Core 2 Duo Baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## belfong

Looks nice so far


----------



## DiViDe

I am going with Conroe with my new rig too. I think it is going to be awesome.


----------



## tomb08uk

Hey, the customizing looks very good. The case you are using did you say it was a chieftec? As i have the exact same case to what you are using but when i bought it , it was called 'antec plusview 1000', see google images here: http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&q=antec plusview 1000&sa=N&tab=wi

I know at the time of me buying my case chieftec cases were difficult to get hold of.

Anyway looking forward to more photos!


----------



## r3dh3adkid

updateeeeeee 

I wanna see what she looks like now


----------



## Archangel

Looks good..but im wondering, are you going to paint inside of the case?


----------



## Jakesteads

sweet project


----------



## Filip

Too bad he will *never* finish it.


----------



## Mankz_91

hello again, well sorta......

the reason i stopped doing this project, has been _'left by the road-side'_ i.e. i dumped her.... 

ive not done that much, as ive been trying to have as much fun as possible, but ive done a little bit over the last few days, which i'll post in a couple of minutes.. 

there should be lots of big/little updates over the next couple of weeks or so....... 

AJ¬


----------



## Mankz_91

Update :: Ive done some CNC today...!







Designing it on  MAC...






some other minions...






The Laser cutter...






6mm Acrylic before cutting











Cutting in da machine'!






finished product











nice and shiny  :dremel: 





and now back to 'me time'... Banana Nesquick....Jam on Toast....Midget Gems....and Futerama.....


----------



## Rambo

Nice to see your doing something with it now. 

What is that peice of plastic you cut out, going to be used for? It looks a bit like a fan holder, but I'm not sure...


----------



## Warriorhazzard

What Happened to this project. It ended in 2004???? Did it move somewhere else?


----------



## Rambo

Warriorhazzard said:


> What Happened to this project. It ended in 2004???? Did it move somewhere else?



What? This thread wasn't even made in 2004...


----------



## Mankz_91

hello again people.....  im in the process of ordering some new stuff ::
















AJ¬


----------



## Mankz_91

they have decided not to slice me open in the end  

i just have to 'rest' it for a week or so..... :duh:   but being almost 15, im not going to listen to them  :naughty: 

Anywho....im hoping to get my orderes put in tommorow for a whole load of watercooling and general modding bits..... :clap: 






I did some marking out on the Mobo plate for where im gonna cut it. This will be so i can easily tighten/loosed the hold down for the TDX...











And some other random photos of the hardware.... (I love that RAM!!!)






and now back to killing people on BF2


----------



## Mankz_91

......Anyway, I was getting all the other 'bits' ordered when i sorta realised i can't afford half of it.... So now, there is no aquatube ect. but i still ordered the barbs, however, i think i forgot to order the 8/10mm tubing  :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash:  :wallbash: 
So, if i have, i'll have to go back to using my 1/2" ID tubing.... anyway im gonna get some more spray paint and filler to use on the front drivebays.....

but yesterday....::











I wanted the front door to look plain, so i wanted to get rid of the holes that show the HDD and Power LEDs.. (these are gonna be hooked up the LED's on some vandal switches -|- the Power one will go on the power switch -|- the HDD activity will go on the LED on the CC on off Vandal.....)






Because there are no LED's, i started sanding off the small images, and will dremel out the rest of the raised holes this afternoon....


----------



## Mankz_91

first update of today....






i went out earlier and got my self some fairly cheap Bonbo / Car Body filler to use on the front bezels..... 






I want the main front to look slightly plain, but flat and clean....  Im gopping to eventually get a small temp read-out to go next to the switches (which should be here tommorow morning......











This is my first experiance with filler, so i hope it looks good after some sanding.....


----------



## Mankz_91

well, my filler hasn't dried......  so when my mum and my brother are out tommorow i can start doing some proper sanding....






i started drawing the mounting holes for the pump... im gonna try and use some M4 screws and bolts....






and heres a general shot of the random room where im working...

my packages should be here tommorow aswell.....


----------



## Mankz_91

*This morning, 3 of my 4 packages arrived.....*












A load o' general Modding Stuff....






I was supprised how big this Heatsink was....
















It didn't fit on becuase of my EK X18/19 so i cut down some of the smaller 
fins...






i used some AS5 when mounting it instead of the funny stuff that came with it....


----------



## Mankz_91

*Package 2....*











im quiet annoyed because i didn't get my PSU silencer or my Molex extractors.... :sigh:

*Package 3*






when i opened the package, i found this...






but when i opened up the box i found this...






I like the look of the HDD silencer....






fit very nicely....


BUT...  i ordered 2 right-angled barbs, 14 straight barbs, and some 'molex eyes'but only got one of ech of the barbs and non of the molex things....

so i hope they may come later today....


----------



## Rambo

Wow - it seems that if everyone just ignores this thread, you post lots of pictures and updates! 

Very nice work Mankz!

P.S. Who takes the picture when you're playing BF2?


----------



## apj101

good job so far, loving reading this so far


----------



## Archangel

you know whats the downside of this project tough... by the time its finished the pc in side will be outdated.  

anyway's.. looking good so far


----------



## apj101

yeah man, get your butt in gear and finish it


----------



## Mankz_91

hush..........

im not fussed if the hardware is old...

i'll keep it for a while, get a mid range DX10 card and 2Gb of RAM eventually....

Im off to go sanding again now, then when my other package with the various cables and fans come, i can start putting it together....
Im gonna keep the inside of th case as it is for now, then may take it all out and get it painted at school....

@ Rambo...::  It was taken by my Brother....


----------



## Mankz_91

Second part of the update...  :naughty: 







I finished off sanding the front door with first 400 Grit, then 1000 Grit Wet-and-Dry






everything will be black on the bezel, and the white bondo is actually as flat as the bezel even thought it doesn't look like it. It just need some painting and acrylic....






I think its easiest to plumb with the Res at the top, and also makes filling easier while the roof is off...






I drilled 2 x 4mm holes in the base, and then filed them off. Its mounted with M4 x 20 Bolts with a nut on each, and a bit of 3mm neoprean underneath it....






It looks quite nice on the bottom with only two small bolts..






I started plumbing the loop with 1/2" ID (about 3/4" OD!!!!) tubing. I also wanted it to have a smooth curve down into the inlet of the pump..






Because of the Hex nuts on the Repack 5.25" Res, i had to dremel out 3 bits from the door..











(under the glass bit of my desk, looks cool!)

I also tested the Cold Cathodes. They are Hiper Purple ones, but i may swap them for proper UV ones....






LED testing for the CPU block and the Pump. I'll tryt and pick up some that are the same colour as the CC's if i decide to keep them...


----------



## footballstevo75

looking great


----------



## Mankz_91

I first tested the blue LED on the TDX....











The on the Pump, which i think looks very nice..






This is my ACRyan molex cable thingly... its green, but it will eventually change...











I properly started plumbing, hopefully ready for leak testing tommorow..., just aslong as my Other Package comes tommorow (it should have been here this morning, but it isn't, and they won't answer my e-mails or phone calls...


----------



## Mankz_91

I then shoved in the CC's and the LED into the TDX, and i love it!

there should be a little update later tonight when ive finished plumbing it all.....


----------



## Mankz_91

i finally got my last package at 8 this morning....






inside was:: 

5x XL2 Black Noiseblocker 120mm Fans
2x 12" UV CCFL's
1x 50cm UV Black SATA 150/300
2x Blue Vandal Switches.
a 120mm Dust stopping thingy....
and some LED's i didn't order...!











I really like these fans, move lots of ar, and i can't here them !


----------



## Mankz_91

well, after a day of getting angery, eating bacon and spend aload of time on MSN... here it is...!
















and now heres a vid (I hope its gonna work....)

[IMG:]http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f266/Mankz_91/th_PA260175.jpg[/img]

AJ


----------



## The_Beast

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bacon







looks good no great

how long have you been working on this????


----------



## Mankz_91

and some more piceeys...

I need to get another blue LED for the TDX as well...
















the fans are being restrcted by the front, nd its gonna be cut next week.


----------



## Archangel

are you young to make the fronside look a bit better internally?   I mean,..   youre not going to leave that cutted front as it is now, are you?  

but further.. it looks nice


----------



## Bobo

Archangel said:


> are you young to make the fronside look a bit better internally?   I mean,..   youre not going to leave that cutted front as it is now, are you?
> 
> but further.. it looks nice





Mankz_91 said:


> the fans are being restrcted by the front, nd its gonna be cut next week.


----------



## Archangel

ah, missed that one     just a questiuon tough... why Fans on both sides of the radiator?   I mean,.. its not like it adds much to the airflow of it, since the air pushed in on 1 side cant go anywhere anyway, so they would only drain power, and add noise. (I gues im wrong then...   but hey, its how i see it..   )


----------



## Mankz_91

push full fans are supposedly quite good for lowering the temps on BIX's...


----------



## Mankz_91

some more picceys....
















and this is how it is with the CCFL's off, and no LED in the TDX..


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Wow it is really looking nice. Congrats!


----------



## Mankz_91

Well, i got home at 2ish this afternoon and got a litlle bored while waiting for the new BF2 Patch to download, so i got some new picceys and lighting shots...
Ive had some bad news in that the Powder coating never actuakky happened.
SO, im trying to find a local shop that will do it for me.

anyway, ive done my window....






I didn't want to have the window looking how it does, but after i cut out the wrong sections, this is what im stuck with. 






Thats my basic plan with the lighting. I'll have 4 UV cold-cathodes, and a single Purple one, hopefull running @ 5V or 7V..

any way, on with the LED's and piccys....































My lovely RAM, which i'm lead to believe is CH-5..


----------



## Mankz_91

Ive changed my Opinion on the PSU, allthough the modualr Connectors are very long, its nice and quiet, and was fairly cheap. Id give it  :thumb:   :thumb:  (2 thumbs up.)






AJ


----------



## leetkyle

some good bf2'ing there. 1.41 is great. some good mod work there also, love hearing about it!


----------



## palidon112

all i can say is "wow". nice work. post more pics!


----------



## Rambo

Slowly, but surely, you're getting there. I like reading this topic and watching the case 'evolve'


----------



## The_Beast

very very nice looking

i like the purple/UV cold-cathodes in the side panel

so what else have you got to do before your master piece is done???


----------



## Motoxrdude

Just finish it already!


----------



## Mankz_91

now another update.

time to look at the various little UV bits ive got my grubby little mits on..






















 And been playing with my Zalman fan-controller. 
















AJ


----------



## spanky

All looking very sweet.


----------



## Mankz_91

Its finally been collected for the painting.

now, i can update after christmas.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3

lucky bastard


----------



## Mankz_91

no, lucky bastard could be applied to the fact ive got a good chance of getting a 24" Dell moniter after-Christmas!


----------



## Mankz_91

About half an hour ago, i fed up with waiting to hear from my Local Powder-Coating Shop

Its turns out, the case was done on Boxing Day, but it was forgotten about. Anyway, it turns out  can collect it Tommorow morning.

It ended up being done in Satin Black, with about 35-45% Gloss in it.

Ive also got a good camera (Sony H2 i think  :sigh: ), and now a Tripod for better quality picceys..   

(but no 24" Dell


----------



## Mankz_91

well, its back...::


----------



## Mankz_91

no more modding till next sunday, as im off to Italy.


----------



## Ku-sama

Mankz_91 said:


> no more modding till next sunday, as im off to Italy.



look for Baiocco Hotel for me.. my fiancee's relatives own it


----------



## Shane

Its looking great so far mate.

Good stuff


----------



## The_Beast

Just wondering why do you have a P5B mobo box in the background???

very nice looking so far


----------



## Mankz_91

Its a P5B box, becuase some of the various parts were sent to me in it.


----------



## Mankz_91

Update  -  7 | 01 | 06

Well, happy New Year all! I got back from Skiing in Italy today, and have been having lots of trouble with an old knee problem, and my left hand, especially my wrist is playing up  
 Me bum is also a litte sore from the Ice at the Snow-park.... 

So, this afternoon, after lunch, i got my Dad to come up and help me out...











I think all of these Noiseblocker XL2's go very well with the general colour scheme, as well as fitting in with the rad.






The BIX2 fits perfectly into these Chieftec Midi-Tower cases, with pretty much un-impeaded air-flow.
















Mobo shoved in there....


----------



## Mankz_91

The DDC is mounted on some special anti-noise foam that i got... seems to do the trick.


























all looped up...!

now all i need to wait for is my Anti-Alge stuff and some new CCFL's ect.


----------



## Bobo

It's actually starting to take shape!  Yay!


----------



## The_Beast

Wow it took you almost 9 months to get this done well close to done just like a little baby, is it your little baby???


----------



## Mankz_91

no.

took so long basically cos im 15. so, i got bored ect..  and had school.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Nicce*

I was not expecting to see some serious progress so fast. Way to go. I do agree we need to see more mods appearing on cofo. I love it. Looks like cooling will not be an issue at all.

JAN


----------



## Mankz_91

ive got another in the pipeline using more-water cooling and more powder coating aswell.


----------



## ghost

ALPHA COOLING PUMP & RADIATOR I SEE 

How come your not gonna watercool the Northbridge chipset?

Anyway good luck with your mission and hope it goes well


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

It's taking so long that by the time he's completely finished with everything, his computer is going to be out-dated......

If I were you, I'd put in a 8800GTS/X before your finish and 'lock' things up....


----------



## Rambo

So it's nearly done? It's been fun watching your progress over the year Mankz. Hope the computer goes well for you.


----------



## footballstevo75

I think you posted this before, but cannot find it

what are the specs going into this thing?


----------



## Mankz_91

i would put an 8800 of some sort in there, but only if i got sponsored with one.!  

Im not really all that fussed if it is 'out-dated' becuase, it'll still do what i want. I only really play things like BF2 and some CS:S for a few weeks during the holidays, at fairly low 19-21" reselutions ect.

the spec. is as follows....::

Asus A8N-Sli Deluxe
AMD Opteron 146
1Gb BH-5
ATi X1800 XT
160GB SATA-II
DVD-RW

BIX2
DDC w. Top
TDX A64
EK FC18/19
Repack res.

all i need to do is basically paint the front panel, and finish sanding it, paint the door lock, and also the feet, then its done.

i think.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Server/Casual gamer?


----------



## Mankz_91




----------



## Mankz_91

[/IMG]


----------



## theboy

WOW...looks good!


----------



## Mankz_91

She lives!

I'll just post picceys....::


----------



## Mankz_91




----------



## Jet

Great Job!! I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Archangel

looks ok.  I mean, sure, there i a lot of work in it,..  But i dont really find it too look really special or something like that. =o


----------



## Rambo

What about some pictures with the side panel on?


----------



## Mankz_91

sorry, not at the  moment...

im having massive trouble with the 12v connections, hence no pump and no boot ect.

im seriously considering getting a new PSU, and sticking this one in the  trash


----------



## dmw2692004

niice job! keep it up! also, whats the issue witht eh 12v connections? not enough power?


----------



## Jet

If you're just going to throw it away, I'll pay the shipping to have it shipped here ..lol


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Jet said:


> If you're just going to throw it away, I'll pay the shipping to have it shipped here ..lol



Ya, no kidding.....  I could use a new PSU.....


----------



## Mankz_91

you wouldn't want it....

I reccon its pumping out about 100w on a good day....

so im looking for something 700w +


----------



## ghost

> so im looking for something 700w +


:/ Im running that same pump and it runs fine with my PSU!?

Ive had it for just over a year now and touch wood I have had no prob.
Though I changed the liquid not to long ago to give the pipes and pump a good clean.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

ghostfacesuk said:


> :/ Im running that same pump and it runs fine with my PSU!?
> 
> Ive had it for just over a year now and touch wood I have had no prob.
> Though I changed the liquid not to long ago to give the pipes and pump a good clean.



I think he's saying that the PSU is dying......

Or not.... I could be wrong....


----------



## grimxx

case looks awsome man but personally i don't really trust liquid cooling systems but thats just me saftey man


----------



## Mankz_91

basically,  ive got an absolutley rubbish PSU, that seems can only deliver about 100w.

so, im gonna go and get a Corsair 620w one, or try and get the Hiper properly RMA'ed...


----------



## leetkyle

i own the type-r but only in blue. no complaints.


----------



## Mankz_91

Well, its been a long time cming, but this now works.

All i still need to do is get the acrylic for the window and paint the front.

the pics are just being uploaded now..


----------



## Mankz_91

little Update.  By stealing a 1Kw PCP&C off someone for an hour, i've managed to get windows booted. After phoneing Hiper, they are gonna swap the two PSU's over next week, so then it should all be fine.

but now on with pics...  (all of these CCFL's are now stuck in properly)

















and i've got this to go on the front...::


----------



## evanscnce

Thats looking really good. I just spent a whole class looking through this whole thread. Damn you for doing such an interesting project! lol.


----------



## bldgengineer

evanscnce said:


> Thats looking really good. I just spent a whole class looking through this whole thread. Damn you for doing such an interesting project! lol.



yeah really,I just spent an hour going through it myself! 

nice work.


----------



## Mankz_91

Hey guy's long time no speak.

I'm just going to say, fingers crossed, this should be in Custom PC in a few weeks time..

Also, all going well, I'm getting some stuff for a new project over the weekend, and also, i'm hoping, quite a nice little sponsor.


----------



## Mankz_91

Finished.











Nothing more to say or do


----------



## oscaryu1

Just saw this whole thread today. AWESOME


----------



## dragon2309

doesn't it have a different name over on bit-tech, something about ice or something *runs to check*

*EDIT* - yeh, its called Black_Ice on bit-tech, why the name change?


----------



## Ryu Hitokiri

Wow that is amazing. When will you build mine? lol


----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

You suck. I wish I had those resources. Damn fine.


----------



## jutnm

that is really good craftsman ship serisouly, like the prject name


----------



## footballstevo75

that's really nice, and to think you were just starting this last summer


----------



## Mankz_91

Thanks y'all.  Since the end of the project, I've upgraded to an FX-57 (@ 3.33Ghz, 2Gb of DDR-500 and an X1950 XTX!

I've got something new coming soon!


----------



## The_Beast

looks great


----------



## oscaryu1

You planning to do that with your new rig?


----------



## Mankz_91

Not really. I'm planning on doing a fully watercooled Danger Den Water-Box Plus.


----------

